# One year today.



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

It's one year today since our Beautiful Boy was ran over by our neighbour's car.
Most of the people in our close were so sad that you had gone.
Two little kiddies had to have the day off school. They loved you so much:crying:
You were a lovely Boy you never bit or scratched anyone. You never even caught a Bird, mouse or butterfly in your life.
I am sorry I wasn't there for you and that i was on holiday. We always made sure you were well looked after while we were away.
You never went out only in our garden so we thought that you would be safe.
Thankfully we have great neighbours and a neice and between them they helped you as best they could.
When you died they laid you in our house so that Yazmin could say goodbye to you then they arranged your Funeral with our vet.
We have you at home now in a very special place.
We will always miss you xxx
I hope you are being a goodboy at the Bridge and is looking after your little sister Molly who went to the Bridge too early in her life.

Goodbye Boris xxxxxxxxxxxx Hope to meet up with you one Day.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Boris - what a gorgeous cat, run free at the bridge xxx

Hugs to you xxxx

It dont get any easier does it xxxx


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

It doesn`t matter how long its been since their parting, there is always a place in our hearts for our love ones.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Run free Boris xxx


----------



## fine (Sep 22, 2011)

you are a poet???


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awww hun im so sorry for your loss (((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))) hes a beautiful cat and im sure him and molly are up there playing and makeing new friend till one day you meat them agan (((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))


----------



## Vanessa105813 (Oct 5, 2011)

So sorry to hear that,but we all know that there is still love between you.


----------



## lovedeternally (Oct 7, 2011)

The memories always remain don't they, but the happy memories and love remain as well


----------

